# Winterize Kit In A 277Rl?



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got my 277RL last week and it is already about time to winterize it.
Problem is the location of the water pump puts it right next to the bulkhead in the rear corner.
I see they even used a right angle connector to connect to the pump and it is up against the back wall.
No room to add the standard winterize kit "T" connector to the pump.

Not sure I should be cutting water lines while in warranty and the winterize kit would need additional adapters to clamp the water intake hose you would have to cut.

Any suggestions? Currently i just blew out all the lines with compressed air ... which in it's self should be acceptable.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can move the pump a couple of inches and that should give you room. Also if you install a silence kit the flex hoses would also give you even more room. At for cutting lines and worrying about warranty, if you have the skill to do it then chances are you are better at it then the guy who put the pump in to start with. Do what you need to do to get the kit installed if you have it to install. BTW some people just disconnect the pump suction and connect a standard water line for a toilet to the pump and put the other end into the bottle to put the pink stuff into the lines.

As foe blow out being enough, not so sure about that for Wisconsin winters.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You can move the pump a couple of inches and that should give you room. Also if you install a silence kit the flex hoses would also give you even more room. At for cutting lines and worrying about warranty, if you have the skill to do it then chances are you are better at it then the guy who put the pump in to start with. Do what you need to do to get the kit installed if you have it to install. BTW some people just disconnect the pump suction and connect a standard water line for a toilet to the pump and put the other end into the bottle to put the pink stuff into the lines.
> 
> As foe blow out being enough, not so sure about that for Wisconsin winters.


Agree with just blowing it out not being enough. I got the kit installed in my 5th wheel and it is easy to use. See if you can move the pump enough and get a flex line or even some extra hose and fitting to hook up to the bottle. I can winterize using 1 1/2 gal of pink stuff. Reminds me, I've got to do that this weekend.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have a 277RL also....

How did you get into the pump compartment? I haven't looked at it real closely, but don't see any screws or anything ...

Where you ever able to find a place to tee in a place to suck in the antifreeze?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Figured it out. There were four screws buried in the carpet - one in each corner. Once found, they backed right out. Seems like a lot of trouble to get into the pump. Once the pump was exposed, everything is right there - water tank fill line, city water inlet, tank suction, tank vent, and the line going from the pump to the distribution system. There really isn't room to install one of the winterizing kits with a tee, valves, etc., but I don't think it will be necessary. It looks like it won't be too hard to unscrew the existing connection off the pump, hook up another piece of hose, stick the other end of the hose into the pink stuff, and I am ready to go. Here is a pic of what is under the cover.


Water Pump 01 by cathcartww, on Flickr

It seems like overkill, and a pain to secure the cover with the original screws. For now, I just put it back using a couple of screen door hook and eyes I had in the junk box. If they don't work out right, I might get some of those tension hooks like they used to use to hold down a Jeep hood.


Water Pump after by cathcartww, on Flickr


----------

